# Cablecom: coupure de connexion chaque minute



## Simon T. (3 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème étrange avec ma connexion internet, j'espère que quelqu'un aura une idée pour m'aider.

Je suis abonné à l'opérateur Cablecom/Urbanet pour ma connexion internet, et j'ai depuis peu le problème suivant:
chaque minute à peu près, je n'ai plus de connexion internet. Cela dure quelques secondes et la connexion revient.

Ma configuration est la suivante: le modem fourni par Cablecom sur lequel j'ai branché un routeur ZyXEL P320-W. J'ai effectué quelques tests et obtenu les résultats suivants:

1) le problème apparaît aussi bien si je suis branché sur le routeur avec un câble RJ45 que lorsque j'utilise WIFI. Ça n'est donc pas le Wireless.

2) les coupures sont causées par un changement d'adresse IP. En effet, chaque minute environ, le routeur reçoit une nouvelle IP du provider. Je ne comprends pas la raison d'un changement aussi fréquent.

3) J'ai branché le modem directement sur l'ordinateur, sans passer par le routeur. Avec cette configuration je n'ai pas ces coupures. De plus l'adresse IP ne change plus aussi fréquemment.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de la raison pour laquelle l'adresse IP ne fait que de changer avec le routeur? Je ne m'y connais pas trop en réseau! Est-ce possible que cablecom désire empêcher l'utilisation d'un serveur DHCP derrière leur modem? A ce moment que puis-je faire?

 J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider,
merci d'avance!!

Simon


----------



## Al_Copett (3 Mai 2007)

Attention dans ton cas, il ya 2 adresses IP dont il faut tenir compte :

L'adresse IP que ton fournisseur d'accès te prête pour que tu puisses te connecter sur internet et qui change à chaque que tu te connectes sur internet. Cette adresse est l'adresse de ta machine (ou de ton routeur) sur internet, les autres utilisateurs d'internet partout dans le monde t'indentifient par celle-ci. Deux cas de figures sont possibles avec ta configuration.

1. En cas d'utilisation d'un routeur, c'est lui qui se connecte sur internet et comme lors de sa configuration tu as du y introduire le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe que ton fai t'a fourni avec ta connexion. Donc c'est lui qui hérite de l'adresse IP fournie par ton fai. Ton routeur, selon sa configuration reste connecté tout le temps ou alors se déconnecte après x minutes ou heures d'inactivité. Dès que tu veux avoir accès à internet, celui-ci se reconnecte automatiquement à ton fai.

2. L'adresse IP de ta machine, qui sans utilisation de routeur est celle que ton fai t'assigne, donc elle devient l'adresse de ta machine et c'est le serveur DHCP de ton fai qui te la fourni. Ta machine n'a pas d'adresse IP dans sa configuration, on dit que tu es en IP dynamique et ta machine est configurée pour se connecter sur internet via un protocole style PPOE. Si tu utilises un routeur, soit tu donnes une adresse IP fixe à ta machine dans une gamme à définir en fonction de la documentation de ton routeur. Ou alors tu utilises le serveur DHCP de ton routeur et c'est lui qui attribue une adresse IP à ta machine dans une gamme qui lui est propre ( voir doc. de ton routeur ). Toujours avec un routeur, tu peux configurer ta machine avec une adresse IP fixe et tu dois désactiver le serveur DHCP de ton routeur.

Tout ceci pour que tu puisses trouver cette panne, selon moi ton routeur est peut-être mal configuré et il se déconnecte après un temps très (trop) court d'inactivité du trafic internet de ta machine (voir sa configuration). Le fait que lorsque tu utilises le modem seul, tu as des changements d'adresse IP de ta machine, c'est qu'il y a des déconnexions intempestives. Soit c'est le fai qui le veut comme ça ou alors un problème de stabilité de ta connexion du à une mauvaise ligne téléphonique. Dans ce cas un petite vérification de ta ligne par ton fai s'impose.
Ton fai, selon ta configuration voit ton routeur ou ta machine, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il sache faire la différence et je crois bien qu'il s'en fiche. Donc aucun problème, si tu utlises un serveur DHCP ou non derrière ton routeur.

C'est un peu long, mais le but c'est que tu comprennes ce qui se passe pour qu'à l'avenir tu sois autonome si le cas se représente.


----------



## Simon T. (3 Mai 2007)

Salut!

D'abord merci beaucoup pour la réponse et pour les explications!

Je comprends bien la différence entre l'adresse IP dynamique fournie par mon provider et celle que le serveur DHCP attribue à chaque machine de mon réseau.

J'ai donc testé deux configurations différentes:

1) le modem est connecté directement à l'ordinateur: dans ce cas, si j'ai bien compris, l'adresse IP fournie par mon provider est celle visible par exemple dans les préférences de mac os x, ou dans utilitaire réseau. Pour cette configuration, l'adresse IP dynamique change à fréquence "habituelle" (c-à-d après une longue inactivité, mais en tout cas pas chaque minute).

2) je connecte le routeur au modem, et le modem à l'ordinateur: dans ce cas l'adresse IP du provider est celle visible dans le panneau de configuration du routeur (WAN, adresse IP). Dans ce cas, l'adresse IP dynamique change à peu près chaque minute.


En résumé:
- si l'ordinateur est connecté sur le modem, l'adresse dynamique est stable;
- si c'est le routeur qui est connecté sur le modem, l'adresse dynamique change chaque minute.

Mais je n'explique toujours pas cette différence de comportement!

J'espère que je vais trouver une solution, car cette situation est très peu confortable!
En tout cas merci pour ton aide, si tu as d'autres idées n'hésite pas ;-)

Simon


----------



## Simon T. (3 Mai 2007)

En fait j'ai oublié:

concernant la configuration du routeur, je n'ai trouvé aucune option permettant de fixer un délai, ou quelque chose du genre.

Mais malgré tout je ne comprends pas vraiment en quoi une mauvaise configuration du routeur pourrait conduire à ce problème. En effet, si j'ai bien compris, le routeur ne fait que d'accéder à internet comme s'il était un ordinateur standard. Ensuite derrière cela il possède en serveur DHCP permettant aux ordinateurs connectés au réseau de profiter de la connexion dont le routeur dispose.

Mais n'est-ce pas plutôt le modem qui est chargé de "demander" un changement d'adresse dynamique? Or le modem ne peut pas être configuré, il a été "vérouillé" par mon provider.

Donc je suis toujours aussi perdu face à ce problème, je ne vois vraiment pas comment le modem pourrait faire une différence entre l'ordinateur et le routeur, et pourquoi son comportement est différent dans les deux cas.


----------



## Simon T. (4 Mai 2007)

J'ai encore oublié de préciser quelque chose. Mon installation fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à la semaine passée. Ce comportement est subitement apparu sans que je n'aie rien changé.

Je soupçonne le provider d'avoir effectué une mise-à-jour sur les modems. En effet, il y a quelques semaines je ne recevais qu'une seule adresse IP dynamique avec mon abonnement, mais maintenant, d'après le site du provider, deux adresses dynamiques sont fournies.

Je suppose donc que c'est depuis ce changement que les problèmes sont apparus. Je peux également accéder à un panneau de configuration du modem, mais les quelques options visibles ne peuvent pas être modifiées. J'ai pu néanmoins constaté qu'un serveur DHCP tournait également sur le modem.

Bref, tout cela ne me dit toujours pas pourquoi l'IP ne cesse de changer lorsque le routeur est connecté au modem. Si quelqu'un a une idée, qu'il n'hésite pas


----------



## Al_Copett (4 Mai 2007)

Je pense alors que le modem fourni par ton fai est un routeur ou plus qu'un simple modem. Un modem est normalement transparent, enfin selon mon exp&#233;rience. La meilleure solution est peut-&#234;tre de t'informer aupr&#232;s de ton fai. Je viens de faire un tour sur le site de Cablecom, mais les non-clients n'ont pas acc&#232;s &#224; grand chose.

Ici, je suis en train de "r&#233;fl&#233;chir" &#224; voix haute.

Le fait d'avoir 2 adresses IP est peut-&#234;tre en effet le source de ton probl&#232;me, je n'ai pas d'exp&#233;rience avec une connexion de ce genre, mais je pense que cela permet de connecter 2 machines en m&#234;me temps sur ta connexion. Ou alors de fournir des services suppl&#233;mentaires qui n&#233;cessitent 2 adresses IP. Chose que le modem fourni par ton fai est capable de g&#233;rer mais pas ton routeur.

A nouveau, je ne peux que te conseiller de t'informer au pr&#232;s de ton fai.


----------



## Simon T. (4 Mai 2007)

Oui, c'est ce que je vais faire, j'espère qu'ils auront une explication, mais j'ai des doutes... Je vais d'abord essayer avec un autre routeur, d'une marque différente.

En effet, les deux adresses IP ne servent qu'à autoriser la connexion de deux ordinateurs sans routeur. En effet, le modem contient également un routeur, avec un serveur DHCP activé. Mais impossible pour moi de modifier la configuration du modem, qui a été bridée par mon fai.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que ma connexion fonctionne, mais uniquement pendant une minute. Ensuite elle est coupée pendant quelques secondes, le routeur redemande alors une adresse IP au serveur DHCP du modem, il l'obtient et la connexion fonctionne à nouveau pendant quelques secondes.


En tout cas je te remercie pour ton aide, je te tiendrai au courant si je trouve des explications!

Bonne soirée.
Simon


----------

